# Best kayaking movies?



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

What are the best kayaking movies? Preferably something available on Netflix. 

Twitch V?
7 Rivers Expedition?
Nurpu?
One World?
Hotel Charley?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome back, Cristof!

Been a long time since I've seen anything from you - I hope all's well.

-AH


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

anything on bomb flow. they're not really movies but they are like 20 minutes of awesome and they're free


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

chronicles of gnarnia, BEST EVER. 


"scott gerber ran it, and he's 55 years old!"
MY FAVORITE!!!!!
scott gerber absolutely stomps his lines...
big thompson section, gets me fired up every time, It is on shop loop at our house every day!!!!!

One world is SWEET!!!!

VALHALLA is absolutely AWESOME!!!!

my top 3.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Enter the Donkey!
Night of the Living Donkey!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I vote for "Paddle Frenzy"


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Buck Fever


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Will you be using these movies to locate the M wave? Best one I've seen is "Black Book". But then I rarely watch kayak films that don't star Sean Lee going big. I don't watch many kayaking films.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Chronicles of Gnarnia because its CO paddlers and CO runs. If you live in another state it may not be as awesome but for CO boaters its tops.

Hotel Charley V: FD is a really well made movie. One of Ben's better ones, although I haven't seen Kadoma yet and I hear it is incredible.....

The Black Book is one of my personal favorites. Another well made movie, this one more of a biography.

Bomb Flow TV (any of the episodes). Free and awesome. Nuff said.

The Risen Sun from Huckin Huge was really good. Lots of humor and great never before seen stuff.

7 Rivers is solid. Love the start, Fred Coriell, "this is the hardest single day of kayaking in my life".

ok so thats six but those are my favorites. i loved HC:FD so much it was the only DVD i brought with me across the pond to vietnam....


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

any movie where the pro kayakers rap at the end


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

The Demshitz movie is the shitz. Paddlers with sick skills running sick lines. RiverWrangler needs to bring my copy back come to think of it. I like a lot of videos, but that one has been my go to kayak porn for awhile now.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Haymaker is good as well. Coincidentally, RiverWrangler also needs to bring my copy back...

One of the highest quality movies is Frontier. That one upped the bar a bit with production value.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

paddle quest from 96 = tits
wildwater, frontier is dope cause its not all browns.. and its the same shit thats in the other videos. not alot of stuff being released that hasnt been run in the past on video.. this one is good and its free
Kayaking Devil's Washbowl On The Malad Gorge on Vimeo

this is awsome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fWx9iP7ZJU

one of my favs
http://www.exchile.com/google_Stikine__2000.html

i love LVM's
enjoy watching pretty much any paddling flick, Beast is chron, steves ultimate ride is neat, gotta love the first d of the tsang po. just get a movie watch it chances are you will like it unless your a metrosexual pantywaist..

The Barn, the paddling shop has more copies of the old lvms and epic movies than i have ever seen just a sweet stock pile of porn


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

LVM...I agree. gonna miss those.

Steve Fisher's Halo Effect
WildWater


----------

